# Some new photobase pictures (5/5/06)



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Some new pictures from last Friday...






































Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Damn!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Love those B&W versions! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks John and roadrner!

More pics...




















Agentsmith


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Wow that's a heckofalotta work put into the roof structure of the hangar.

Sure pays off though.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Mike!

You are right that roof structure was a LOT of work and after that part of the hanger was done the rest of the assembly was very easy.




















Agentsmith


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

Nice work!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for looking dgtrekker!

In a week or two I will have some new pics to post, I have to build some new things to photograph.










Agentsmith


----------

